# yarn shops Menorca



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of any nice yarn shops in Menorca. We're there on holiday next week and I wouldn't like to miss one !


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

domsmum said:


> Does anyone know of any nice yarn shops in Menorca. We're there on holiday next week and I wouldn't like to miss one !


I don't but I would be interested to know Menorca is my favourite place 
Cala galdana in particular I've spent many an hour knitting and looking at that view 😄


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

This is only our second visit. Really looking forward to it. I love how undeveloped so much of it is.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

domsmum said:


> This is only our second visit. Really looking forward to it. I love how undeveloped so much of it is.


We've gone once or twice a year since '96 it's an island that you just fall in love with and of course the the people we now have a Spanish family 😀
Where will you be staying we're hoping to get over for a week before the end of the season can't wait 
It's the most relaxing place I know


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

We're in Arenal d'en castell. We were near Ciutadella last time. We're hoping to get in some walking and biking. (And lazing about as well !).


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

domsmum said:


> We're in Arenal d'en castell. We were near Ciutadella last time. We're hoping to get in some walking and biking. (And lazing about as well !).


Lovely and September/October is perfect for a bit of exploring

There's a lovely forum if you fancy a look called menorcatalk full of info and recommendations


----------

